# feed chuckle



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give tips on how to do the real feed chuckle


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

for me, it really depends on what call you have, every call I've tried has been a little different, so the way you do a chuckle is a little different. try ticka ticka ticka, it will probably sound real bad at first, but you'll get the hang of it. I'm sure you know what it's supposed to sound like


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I haven't ever heard a mallard make a feed chuckle while sitting on the water. Now I have heard them make a feed chuckle while coming into decoys. I also have heard a professional caller say that the feed chuckle that all the duck callers try to master for contest calling isn't the way a mallard sounds on the water. Ducks sitting on the water seem to make slower version of the traditional feed chuckle. I would be interested to hear what others have to say about this.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Storm you are exactly right, the only time a duck does a rolling feeder chuckle is actually in the air not on the ground or water feeding. While actually feeding they make a much slower version of this.

daley_smith4 i wouldn't really concetrate on doing a really fast feeder chuckle especially if you hunt with others and more than of you can do a slow chuckle. What seems to work for me is when the ducks are working in close I give them just a couple of individual chukles ( tick...tick...tick)
Not a rolling fedder chuckle.

Unless you want to start contest calling I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I hunt mainly public land and I have seen more ducks scared off by guys trying to do a fast feed chuckle than just about anything else. It's not natural at all. I myself will also do a few tick....ticks.. when the ducks are working in close but don't want to commit. I don't over do it. I think one of the biggest mistakes duck hunters make is over calling.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ask "Machine Gun Mallard".......................Right Field Hunter!!!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The rolling feeding chuckle attracts judges, not ducks.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

this weekend I was listening to about 150 mallards sitting in a 20' circle of open water. When you get a bunch of mallards together the combination of many mallards making the feed chuckle does sound like the competition feed call. When I do a feed call I don't try and sound like one duck feed calling I try and sound like many ducks doing the feed call. ticka -ticka ticka with some short quacks in the middle.

However over calling is a mistake many people make.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with Jungda. Bigger groups of mallards on water sound a lot like the classic feeding chuckle. Still, the best call you can have is to be in the spot where the ducks want to be.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Junga999 is correct.

I have been around a large group of mallards......1000 or more and it was insane how fast the feed chuckle was and all the noise they make on the water. (I was sneaking up to take a photo!)

But with that said....if you have a lot of decoys out 3+ doz on the water work on the faster chuckle....one that worked in one of my calls is just roll your tongue. Like saying an r in spanish......LRRRRRRRRR.

But if you only have a 2 or less dozen decoys out just use a simple slower: Ticka... ..Ticka.... Ticka.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dugga, dugga, dugga.......etc etc 
you'll know you have it when your tounge just starts rollin' on its own.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i go chucka chucka chucka ......................


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

The feed chuckle is a complicated call once u master it you can really use it to your advantage. The first thing to do is say gah gah gah. into the call. almost grunting into the call. make sure u do this in a slow pattern and not a fast so you dont start getting into a flight chuckle type of call. practice practice practice.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the rolling feed call sound terrible, it's not natural at all, I have never heard a duck make it. I stick to the slower ticka ticka ticka, with a quack or even a drake mallard call inbetween.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Storm said:


> I haven't ever heard a mallard make a feed chuckle while sitting on the water. Now I have heard them make a feed chuckle while coming into decoys. I also have heard a professional caller say that the feed chuckle that all the duck callers try to master for contest calling isn't the way a mallard sounds on the water. Ducks sitting on the water seem to make slower version of the traditional feed chuckle. I would be interested to hear what others have to say about this.


you ever sat by a refuge with 1000 or more ducks roosted.....all you can hear is feed chuckles and quacks...so how is it they only feed chuckle in the air?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Depending on what you want to do like a slow chuckling feeding chatter or the rolling feeding chatter.

With me i just go ticka-tick-tick-ticka etc for slow and when i do the rolling its like just like going THTHTHTHTHTHHTHTHTHT....umm check out

http://www.callingducks.com for more help


----------

